

Ruby gem that adds support for Java syntax - chancancode
https://github.com/vanruby/java

======
ttronicm
This is the worst thing to happen to Ruby in a long long time.

Why would one choose to develop in Ruby if they didn't want a dynamic language
to start with? Why not just develop your application in Objective-C which
gives you the option to be dynamic or static?

